# Euro 2004



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

England Vs France

WTF!!!!???!?!?!?!

I cried myself to sleep last night


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

That was horrid. My phone rang close to the end, I didn't answer it. Then during extra time I decided to check the message thinking the game was over for sure. What do you know they bloody loose. errr. Seems like all Ive had is disapointments from sports in my life. Leafs never win, England never wins. Well that is not totaly true, Canada one in hockey.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

Remember France vs Italy in the Final of Euro 2000? The last 3 minutes....
You never know until the whistle blows


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

sorry about that guys but....

ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!

H!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh, that was terrible!

I taped the game so I could watch it later that night... was looking forward to it like crazy! Changed my MSN avatar to the england footy crest! All this buildup annnnd.....

ZIDANE!!! ARGH!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

GO NEDERLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!










We're set to play our arch rivals, the Germans this afternoon.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I will be standing right behind the orange men today......no one wants the bloody Germans to win!

What about those Canadians beating Belize though......could it really be possible for Canada to make it to Germany 2006, I'd like to see that!

I think England will bounce back....to be fair they played absolutely solid. Just a couple of dumb goals.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

If you guys are at work and in front of a computer and want to keep tabs on the matchs today here's some help.

Germany-Netherlands 

Czech Republic-Latvia


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Deutschland Uber Alles!

And the Sweden game was just brutal. All awesome goals for them though.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Come on you pot smoking liberals!!!

just like the Canadians I guess









Larson's goals yesterday were awesome


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Must say I was impressed by the Danes yesterday.

As for Canada, they played in the World Cup... once.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks K_OS. 

Does anyone know what the 19:45 "local time" is here?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Ehmax,

2.45pm our time (TO) I believe
correct me if I'm wrong
I know England are 5 hrs ahead, I think Portugal are in the same time zone.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Ehmax,
> 
> 2.45pm our time (TO) I believe
> correct me if I'm wrong
> I know England are 5 hrs ahead, I think Portugal are in the same time zone.


You are correct Loafer


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

D'oh.... 1-0 Germany.  
Halftime. Not looking good for the Dutch. 

Germany end the half ahead after scoring through a Frings free-kick on the half-hour mark. Before the goal, Germany had been restricted to a series of half-chances from set-pieces which fell to central defender Wörns, but they eventually made that set-piece threat pay in decisive fashion. Despite dominating possession after the goal, the Netherlands almost equalised before the break but Van der Vaart's sharply-struck shot went just wide. The Dutch may need to change their tactics if they are to get anything out of the game. A fascinating second half awaits.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Germany ALWAYS win 1-0.

I can't remember a major game they didn't win 1-0.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

yay clog wearers!!!
1-1


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh way....oway oway oway.....

Gooooooooooalllll goal goal goal goal...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I guess they don't go into overtime in these early matches eh?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Ahhh what a pleasure...

First, the European Championship is even better than the World Cup, simply because you have nothing but class teams (OK, Latvia is a minnow, but even Bulgaria played well before Sweden opened the taps).

Second, Zizou is God. Period. France is the best team bar Brazil. England is ranked no.13. This doesn't mean that France will win though. I suggest two sources to substantiate the above beyond my total objectivity:

Fifa world rankings: http://www.fifa.com/en/mens/statistics/index/0,2548,AllJun2004,00.html?select11=All&cmbMonth=Jun&cmbYear=2004 

L'Equipe newspaper: http://lequipe.fr/Football/EURO_04_Zidane_1406.html


Third, the best game by far so far has been... Denmark-Italy. Watch out for the Danes. They won back in 1992 and can always cause a surprise...

It is still wide open with at least 12 of the 16 teams still in the run. Tomorrow (Wednesday) we start the second matches. Greece-Spain (kickoff 12 noon Toronto/Montreal time) is important tactically. Everyone expects Spain to win, but the Greeks created the first shock against Portugal on Saturday. The big game of the day is Portugal-Russia.

If you want to follow matches in live text, check out the BBC Sports site as well as football365.com or .fr for the French version.

Finally, if you are confused by kickoff times, subscribe to the following iCal: http://ical.mac.com/gaston/Euro322004.ics 
Not only does it have all the fixtures, but it puts them in the right local time zone in iCal !!!


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well Mr. Mayor, looks like you were saved from a defeat. I'm not really happy, but it was a fair result. Both teams played very well. As for OT, aside from stoppage time added on at the end, we are still in the round-robin stages, so draws are allowed. Once we hit the quarter finals we will see draws end in best of 5 penalty kick shootouts...which are always fun


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Today's matchs, here are the links so people like me who are being wipped at work can at least keep an eye on the scores and the running comentary can keep us appraised of the action on the field. 

Noon
Spain-Greece

2:45 
Portugal-Russia


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Group A thrown wide open by Spain's inability to translate dominance into goals! (1-1 full time)

This means that whoever loses tonight between Portugal and Russia goes home (well at least Russia, Portugal is playing at home...). If it's another draw the group will all be sorted in the decider in four days!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

well well well, the old Ruskies are packing their bags tonight.


INNNN-GGGERRRRR-LLLAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNDDDDD
INNNN-GGGERRRRR-LLLAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNDDDDD
INNNN-GGGERRRRR-LLLAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNDDDDD

Man, am I pumped!!
If we lose tomorrow I have promised to smash up the office in true English style and my Portuguese friend has promised to shoot me with rubber bullets, tear gas me and beat me with a baton.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

(don't forget to moon the locals and vomit)  

What did you think of the goallie being sent off? A bit harsh in my book...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> What did you think of the goallie being sent off? A bit harsh in my book...


I know it seams a bit harsh but unfortunately that is the penalty that the rules call for in such a situation.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

SCOOP

Totti given 3 match ban for spitting in match against Denmark!

Arguably Italy's best player has just been given a three match suspension. This means that he will miss the rest of the group matches as well as the quarter final should Italy qualify. Let's see what impact it has on the game against Sweden tomorrow...

Find out more here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/euro_2004/italy/3812903.stm

For those of you baffled by the fact that spitting is a Big Deal over here, I reproduce an article from The Economist last year (I'm a paid-up subscriber, so I can share with a couple of friends...)



> *A spat over spit*
> 
> Apr 24th 2003
> From The Economist print edition
> ...


   

ALLEZ LES BLEUS !!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Man, am I pumped!!
If we lose tomorrow I have promised to smash up the office in true English style and my Portuguese friend has promised to shoot me with rubber bullets, tear gas me and beat me with a baton.*


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Man, am I pumped!!
> If we lose tomorrow I have promised to smash up the office in true English style and my Portuguese friend has promised to shoot me with rubber bullets, tear gas me and beat me with a baton.


ask him for the dried salted bacalhau instead of the baton


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

YES!

in your face makers of cheese with holes!!!!!


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

lol good game


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

At least this time Liverpool represented 1 goal instead of causing two


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Scoring against a bunch of watch makers doesn't make up for what Gerrerd did against France......he has a lot more to do before I can forgive him


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

England expects...

Italy expectorates!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

AAARRGH!

I can't BELIEVE I forgot the game was on!!

Instead, I spent the morning trying to work and talking my friend who set me up with her _ohmygod_ hot sister-in-law...

Wait, I was complaining about something, right..?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey you gotta hand it to Silvestre: causes one penalty per game


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

OK socks up; kickoff in less than 2 hours for the match of the day: Italy sans Totti v. Sweden fresh their 5-0 victory over Bulgaria. Can't wait!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

WOW!

Latvia draws against Germany!

re-WOW!

Czech Republic comes back from 0-2 to win 3-2 against the Netherlands!

Now if the Czech hold the Germans to a draw on Wednesday, the winner of Netherlands-Latvia goes through... 

And tonight's BIG GAME is Spain-Portugal. Winner takes all!

Can't wait


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Czech Republic comes back from 0-2 to win 3-2 against the Netherlands!
*


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

England better be careful with Croatia. As we seen with the Dutch yesterday, you never know.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Woohoo! Portugal goes through!

Definitely the weaker team but played with their heart for 93 minutes non stop. Spain never had a look in although they hit the woodwork twice. A more experienced Portuguese side would have sunk at least another two so a more realistic score would have been 3-2. 

At the same time Russia scored the fastest goal of the tournament (70 seconds) to win 2-1 against Greece. They needed 3-1 to change the order in the table. Portugal and Greece go through, Spain and Russia fly home...

Tomorrow the French roll the Swiss (they could still go out if they lose and Croatia beat England). The smart money is on the Croats winning, although I would bet for a 2-2 draw.

Allez les Bleus!!!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I have little confidence in England.....they do so stupid things some times and things just don't go their way. To say I am nervous for today is an understatment!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Unceremoniously dumping Beckham would help.....


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I live in Little Portugal, about 30 feet from Dundas Street. 
I never know when Portugal loses, but I sure know when they win!

honk! honk! HONK! hOOOOOnk!... for AT LEAST SIX STRAIGHT HOURS last night!  

They were still going when I went to bed...

Now, I know hockey fans get pretty rowdy, but at least we all pass out drunk in 3 hours max after a big win!

[ June 21, 2004, 05:39 PM: Message edited by: farfisa ]


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> I live in Little Portugal, about 30 feet from Dundas Street.
> I never know when Portugal loses, but I sure know when they win!
> 
> honk! honk! HONK! hOOOOOnk!... for AT LEAST SIX STRAIGHT HOURS last night!
> ...


6 Hours!!!! you're lucky I was video conferencing with my cousin back in Portugal in his neighborhood the party was going till 5am  but I'm sure it went longer as I had to go to sleep at midnight, I could hear and see everything over the connection the cars honking, loud music, people dancing on the sidewalk.

IT'S PARTY TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

There'll be no honking of horns in Little Portugal come Thursday!

woo-hooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I hope you're right, Loafer!!! Rule Britannia!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey H!

Henry scores 2, France tops the Group, meets Greece in the 1/4...

Now I'm really curious to see if Italy and Holland make it through... Watch this space!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> There'll be no honking of horns in Little Portugal come Thursday!
> 
> woo-hooooooooooo!!!!!!


Football is a strange game that sometimes even a weaker team on paper can win the game.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Can the Nordics stay honest?!

The big match tonight is not Italy Bulgaria (although Italy has 3 players injured and one suspended, so it could be close); it is Sweden Denmark.

Here is the deal: assuming Italy wins, the Nordics must decide on their strategy....

- If either team wins, they go through, Italy goes through, the other team flies home

- If they draw 0-0 or 1-1, Denmark goes down, Sweden and Italy go through

- Any draw 2-2 or above, both Sweden and Denmark go through, Italy stays behind...

Simple, no?









Now what will the most honest people in Europe do?


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

We want a 3-3 draw.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Italy 1 -1 Bulgaria.....4 mins left

oh my!
what a night
come on Bulgaria!!!!!! keep it tight


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

WWWWAAAOOOWWWW























Sweden 2-2 Denmark
Italy 2-1 Bulgaria

Decider in each game in the last minute!

Italy are out, check out the conspiracy theorists in tomorrow's papers...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Prediction for tomorrow: the Czechs take the Germans out of their misery and Holland squeezes through in second place... with difficulty.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Please God let the Germans get knocked out.

Spain, Italy and then Germany........man, this championship is like a dream come true!
After we choked against France.....things are looking rosy.

Bring on the 'Pork and Cheese'

hahahahahaha

If England beat 'em, I'd put a bet with anyone on here that we go on to win the cup......any takers ?

Mr Mayor, Good to see you have the England colours blazened proudly across the website








Now if you could just change that red leaf into a cross we'd be set.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Well Schadenfreude is an English word isn't it?  

So, as predicted, Germany and Latvia fly home while Cz and NL go through. Interesting to note that it was the Czech reserve team  

The last 8 are really good teams, except perhaps Greece. So France has the easiest 1/4 final with the others too close to call.

First test: the skilled and inconsistent Portuguese playing in their home stadium against the gifted and underachieving English. Bring it on!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I have my St Georges flag drapped across my desk, got my England shirt ready to go (I won't put it on until the games about to begin....Paul Ince like) and I will be serving tea and scones throughout the duration of the match. My cubicle is 'England Central' today!!!!

COME ON ENGLAND, COME ON ENGLAND, COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Unfortunately for Portugal, Owen has not got started yet. He is due for a goal. When Owen gets started and if Rooney keeps it up, then it should be a wild game. Can 't wait till 2:30pm


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

What a great goal by Owen. Rooney is out and Owen has to pick up the ball. Great first half but England needs to kick it into attack mode a bit more. They are sitting back too much. France burned them the last time they tried it.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

> What a great goal by Owen.


That explains why it's so quiet around here...


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

oh my god....my nails are gone!

what a thriller.....I'm gutted......but we can still go on and win


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry Loafer, but I just found out that you can bring an air horn to a bar.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

OH MY GOD! 2 - 2 after extra time!! I was wondering why the cars hadn't started!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

uurrrggghghhh, this is killing me......penalties
and england is a young team!


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

They also have lost often in penalties. ahhhhhh Excelent game though.

[ June 24, 2004, 05:31 PM: Message edited by: Clockwork ]


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

2-2 in the shootout!


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Damed Beckham....errrr He misses almost everytime.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh no... they're going for their cars.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm going for my Gun


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh that was fabulous.
Make a save for your team then score the winning goal yourslef   

The toast of Portugal!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Netherlands are going to beat Sweden then spoil the home teams fun.  










<font size="7" color="#ff851a" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">*Oranje!*</font>


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I hope your right. Then the Dutch can beat the socks out of France who will most likely make it to the finals. Beat the French which in turn will send Zidane back home crying.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Steady on Clockwork: the French aren't playing pretty, but the only team that has beaten them in the last 26 games is the Czech Republic !!!

As said, the game was to close to call... indeed  On this side of the pond the commentators are foaming at the mouth about the ref. I actually think he did pretty well, keeping yellow cards lowish and playing advantage often. The disallowed goal was a tricky decision, but I think that John Terry did obstruct the keeper and prevented him from reaching the ball. The penalty shootout was as cruel as usual. At least England go out with pride (and Portugal outplayed them for 85 of the 120 minutes).

So tomorrow France will go through in a scrappy game. 48 hours to grow the nails back until the other two interesting matches


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Sorry Loafer, good game anyways in penalty kicks it can go anyway.

GO PORTUGAL GO PORTUGAL GO PORTUGAL GO PORTUGAL GO PORTUGAL GO PORTUGAL GO PORTUGAL GO PORTUGAL!!!!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Oh no... they're going for their cars.


I'll be there in 30mins I'll be the one in the red and white Austin Mini with 2 flags.

Yes it is ironic using a classic English symbol to celebrate there defeat.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Can't resist...



> * Subject: Read: DVLA Newsflash *
> 
> 
> In order to assist other motorists in identifying potentially dangerous drivers, it is now compulsory for anyone with a lower than average IQ and driving ability to display a warning flag.
> ...


Postscript explanation: DVLA is the UK agency that regulates drivers' licences, etc. + the St George Cross flag has traditionally been carried by 'white van man', often a moron who votes for fascists and whose only attempt at culture is to trash bars in Spain in the summer... However, recently, the country has been taken by 'St George mania' - actually since the rugby world cup... Loafer will understand


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Man... I live just a block away from Dundas in GTA!

 

The rain is calming the portuguese. Sorry Brits... looks like Beckham could not quite bend it enough.  .

Go FRA! HENRY!

Allez Les Bleus!

H!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

English Sminglish.   

What can you say?.... Bad karma with the Hockey Schmockey my friend.  










Go Nederland!


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Rain or shine, the Portuguese are still honkin on Dundas, but it has calmed down--there was a full-fledged parade going on right after the game! I think people rented big trucks just for the horns.
At least if the English won, they'd all be passed out drunk by now.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ehMax,

and I was going to be cheering on the Dutch. Holland Schmolland or Netherlands Schmetherlands or whatever that country's called









Come on you sauna loving Swedes!!!!!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Live match report

France VS Greece


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

AU REVOIR FRANCE!!!!!!


GO PORTUGAL!!!!!!


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Funny, I'm at work and I just heard people honking outside.

I said to myself : "Greece has won"

Right on.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Way to go Greece. Im shocked, but glad


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

What a crazy tournament. Germany out in the groups. England and France out in the quaters to teams that you'd never expect. Especially France (ranked #2 in the world) beaten by Greece (#40 in the world). This tournament is just one shock after another. I guess my cheering is going to the Dutch too then









Oh well, time to break out my Xbox version of Euro 2004 and change these results...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Loafer exclamed in this thread:










"Come on you pot smoking liberals!!!"

"yay clog wearers!!!"

"well well well, the old Ruskies are packing their bags tonight"

"in your face makers of cheese with holes!!!!!"

"Scoring against a bunch of watch makers"

"Bring on the 'Pork and Cheese'"

"Come on you sauna loving Swedes!!!!!!"
























Go you clog wearing, droppy eating, delph-blue plate hanging, 6'7" tall, blonde haired, blue eyed, bike riding, **** repairing, mayonaise on fries loving Dutch-men!!!!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Well I guess my predictions aren't always right after all...  

So where do you put your money now? A summary:

- Netherlands: usually more disappointing than England but less than Spain. Can they finally raise their game for the Big One? Somehow I doubt it: Davids has lost his edge and Van N. can't carry the team by himself...
- Sweden: the quiet ones. Scored lots of goals. Haven't put a foot wrong but can't see them going past the semis, even if they beat the Dutch
- Denmark: by far the most 'genuine' team out there. Have played remarkably well against Italy. Can they repeat their tournament victory of 1992? (was it 96?). Possible.
- The Czechs are the dark horse. They can beat anyone on the day with their first, or their second team! Bring on the third team...  

So prediction of the weekend: Sweden and Cz go through.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Come on Nederland... put the ball in the net!

    

(Biting nails.....) This is Hollands game to win. Please don't go into shootouts, I can't take that.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Boring game - reasonable over time - great shootout.
Robben is terrific......more please


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

<h1><font size="7" color="#ff0505" face="Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif">Ja! Dit is het jaar! Ga Nederland!!!!!!!!!</font></h1>


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Macdoc, what have you been smoking?

This was a GREAT game with both teams worthy of going through...

Congrats to NL. And get ready for an even better game tomorrow, same time: CZ v. DK. Again too close to call...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

C'mon, even the commentators damned with faint praise saying "not a classic".
Robben provided some fun and the Swedish team showed some spark late but it felt like two very defensive hockey teams trying desperately not to make a mistake.
It opened up in overtime.

I'll stand by my assessment - another Canadian felt the same way



> *After a dull first half, *the Netherlands also had its chances to win before the shootout, especially when Arjen Robben's low shot was fumbled by Sweden goalkeeper Andreas Isaksson onto the post and Roy Makaay was unable to get to the rebound early in extra time.


I wonder what the stats are for scoring chances - that would tell the tale.

I'm not questioning skill, I'm questioning entertainment value....mine


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Macdoc, maybe it's not your sport (soccer cannot compete with hokey for sheer speed and opportunities on goal). This was particularly good with two balanced teams going for it throughout and chances galore, superb goal-keeping, etc. A particularly entertaining show, especially after the tame performances of England and then France... Watch out for tonight's game. It should be a classic!



> As early as the fourth minute Isaksson had to punch clear a Robben cross and soon after the Swedish goalkeeper did well to tip over the bar a shot from the Dutch winger.
> 
> A long-throw from the Dutch right was then flicked on by Philip Cocu to Ruud van Nistelrooy but his shot was bravely blocked by Mellberg.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I wouldn't say they were "going for it" in the first 2/3rds
Robben indeed was entertaining throughout and after 70 minutes it picked up and in over time as well.
I'd still like to see scoring chances for that first hour bet it was low.  
Still it was nice to see the Dutch get the moneky off their back about penalty shootouts and having Robben puch the winner was fitting.
Very good drama at the end and tonights "might" be a classic if they aren't too cautious.
The top of any world sport is exciting - even curling


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm not a great fan of watching football - its much better as a participatory sport. But what kills it for me in the international competitions are the damn penalty shoot-outs. This is no way to decide a game. After extra time they should cut the teams to 5 on 5 on a full sized field. Of course, I may just be saying this because Beckham is so %$#&ing useless at penalties*, but leaving the decision in such important games to personal psychology seems a cop out to me.

* Maybe because Victoria's thong has a habit of riding up during the wind up to the kick causing Becks to worry about slicing off his manhood?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I hate penalty shootouts as well but the problem stems from the rules themselves there are only 3 substituitions allowed and after that if you have an injury you're playing short handed, so playing indefenetely till one team scores is not in the best interest of the players.

GO PORTUGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone catch the new ehMac logo?










Notice my new uniform.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've found watching on the hiDef channel helps as the European feeds are higher def than NA feeds and the better quality shows up. It's upcoverted as well by the Rogers box so it's very good quality - not 16:9 tho.
So textures and especially closeups work very well.
There is still a lot of "from far away" overview shots, but the goal replays etc are excellent.

It's too bad some of the intricate ball handling by say Robben isn't common. You can't get the detail very often. Too big a field to cover.  

Still very enjoyable games.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Other night different game...

3-0 but not that exciting except the 16 minutes during which the Czechs scored. worthy winners though.

Can they crack the Greeks? I'm pretty sure they will, the question is how as they are defending 10 deep!

Re. video feed, Macdoc be aware that Portuguese TV only sends out 4x3. The odd 16x9 picture is when other broadcasters have their own cameras (I saw some 16x9 for interview shots, some action replays and some behind the goals cameras). Probably only a couple of years to go until the whole of Europe switches to 16x9 broadcasting. It is now the default on many digital satellite channels and the BBC is already defaulting to an intermediary format: 14x9 for most of its programmes.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Now I enjoyed that much more and I don't think the score was indicative of the play.
Terrific flurry by Czech team in the third quarter buried the Danes.

Should be a good Greece/Czech game.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Been away for the weekend(Haliburton Forestry Reserve Canopy Tour...very good fun!), missed the games( as far as I'm concerned the competition finshed on Thursday)

so....the the kebab makers manage to put one over the garlic munchers eh .....I couldn't believe it when I heard the score.

And well done Holland (hhmmpph







)

just listening to the Czech game....sounds like they are on their way through.

What a tournament...has been fantastic.

Also, someone mentioned :

"However, recently, the country has been taken by 'St George mania' - actually since the rugby world cup... Loafer will understand"

The St. George Mania really started back in the 1996 Euro Championship when it was held in England. Bizarrely English supporters in the 70's and 80's used to carry Union Jacks...making it a symbol of English Hooliganism. 

My own St. George flag served as a coffee table cover during the 1998 World Cup in France.......it's not going to be washed until we win a major trophy. Needless to say it is covered in stains and is beginning to smell!


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

I'd have to agree with "used to be..." about the shootouts. Same complaint with intl hockey. Do what the NHL does and cut the field in half and let them go beserk. Would make for an entertaining end. Chess is great on a board but not as a spectator sport.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Ready for tonight Mr Mayor?

Will the Netherlands wobble at the last minute like they usually do?

Will Portugal be carried by the local public?

Will the ref. do a 'Korea-Italy'?

Hard to call: two good teams, some weaknesses on the Portuguese side that could turn around on a good day (e.g. Figo); a Dutch team that is superior on paper but doesn't really play together... Hmm should be fun!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh my what a sweet goal and good game to half time.  

Renaldo sure has legs  

Refing seems a bit uneven.  More please

Good game overall - lots of excitement - I'm still not sure why Robben vs the Ref but good for Portugal. Well deserved win. 

[ June 30, 2004, 04:59 PM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

So the last of the Big Teams leaves Euro 2004!

Same story as Italy, Spain, England, France, Germany: uncommitted first half followed by too little too late!

Well done Portugal; this was deserved. Now tomorrow the Czechs WILL trounce the Greeks. To quote someone famous in these pages: "trust me on this one"


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

The Protuguese parade is back--and with it being so close to Canada Day, they're having no trouble finding fire crackers either! Probably best to avoid Dundas & Ossington if you're downtown (unless, of course, you want to join in)!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

> Well done Portugal; this was deserved. Now tomorrow the Czechs WILL trounce the Greeks. To quote someone famous in these pages: "trust me on this one"


Who thought the Greeks would beat Portugal in the first game? 

Who thought the Greeks would eliminate the French?

Greece is looking a lot like the Flames this past year. Surprising people at every turn.

Obviously, they are not the favourite. However, i would not think of this game as an automatic win for the Czechs.

Close game. Greeks take it 1-0


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice try

The Greeks are like the Italians when they are at their worst: 15 men (at least) in defence, then the odd flash of brilliance in counter-attack (that's how they got the French). However against a good attacking team this will crumble and they will get humiliated.

On the plus side, they have a very clever coach and they are very resilient. Assuming the Czech find the weak point in the armour, I would bet on 3-1. If the Czech hit the same brick wall as the French did, then your forecast would hold


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Way to GO Portugal a well fought win and a deserved berth in the final also it's the 1st time in Portugal's entire football history that the national team will contest a final in the Euro championship.

Now to go out and celebrate a bit. 

[ June 30, 2004, 08:31 PM: Message edited by: K_OS ]


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

First time Portugal gets into the final of ANY championship! (they famously lost to the French in a thrilling match in 1984)

First time Greece wins a match in the final phase of a major tournament - correction: first time Greece scores a goal in the final phase of a major tournament!

As much as I am gutted to see some of the big teams exit the competition (my dream was a France-Italy semi-final), well done to the teams from the smaller countries. If you add the population of the Czech Republic, Portugal, the Netherlands and Greece, you still don't get to the level of Italy or England...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh my high drama. Wonderful game.  

Greece and Portugal - the bookies must be scratching their heads.

The Danforth must be going nuts.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

What a game!
Too bad the referee did not see the shirt pulling of Koller in the penalty box, otherwise.....

Greece certainly played well, and the timing of the silver goal turned it into a golden one.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Maximus, can I call you for some share tips?









Well called!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Off to see what is happening @ the Danforth right now... 

To all non Toronto residents, that is where the Greek community has settled. Must be bananas!! 

 

will try to take some shots!

[edit]

show got flopped. Friends did not want to go to Danforth today. Will try for tomorrow...  

H!

[ July 01, 2004, 08:58 PM: Message edited by: Ohenri ]


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

A great ending to a good game, now has anybody realised that these are the same 2 teams that kicked off the tournament back on June 12th hopefully this time the result is reversed.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

> Maximus, can I call you for some share tips?


Any time buddy









I knew that if we had a chance to win, it would be a low scoring affair. 

Truth be told, Greece was badly outplayed. They played a decent defensive match, but were outclassed offensively.

I was at the Danforth today, and it was CRAZY. I will post some pics in the morning!

Sunday is going to be a party, WIN or LOSE.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well done Greece. 80:1 odds  

The Danforth must have exploded.
That's a nice kick off to the Olympics in Athens.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Man this is the equivalent of Mexico winning the Stanley Cup !!!

Well done to an organised, disciplined and fit team that overcame its individual deficiencies through team spirit...

Now all we need is another German coach to look after the Olympics and Greece will equal Australia's performance of four years ago









40 days to go...


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

hahaha...Greece....too funny!

We trudged up to the Danforth to see the spectacul that it was.
I must say, I was mildly impressed. Although I'm sure many will lose their grip and fall of the band wagon by today!

Also.....the guy who ran on the pitch during the game, he had a web address on the front of his shirt, can anyone remember what it was ?

Jumpingjim.com or something


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

sorry about all the typo's in the last post....

found that website.....here's the bulletin board, see what people had to say about his advertising stunt!

http://www.jumpinjim.com/bulletin/default.asp


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Here are the Groups for the Football tournament in the Greek Olympics.

Group A
Greece
Korea Rep
Mali
Mexico	

Group B
Paraguay 
Japan
Ghana
Italy

Group C
Argentina	
Serbia and Montenegro
Tunisia
Australia

Group D
Costa Rica
Morocco
Iraq
Portugal


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

As a friend of mine pointed out to me, there are many hockey fans in Toronto who have dreamed of seeing the streets closed to traffic and packed with joyous people wearing blue and white and waving flags to celebrate a fabulous sporting victory. Will their turn come?


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

A Spanish guy who got the ball from Beckham's missed penalty shot (vs Portugal) is going to be very very rich!! 16 million posted on ebay

Beckham should get half of that, at least, or was he doing that on purpose!!


----------

